

Google offers Search, Feed, and Translation APIs to Non Ajax Usage - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/google-offers-search-feed-and-translation-apis-to-non-ajax-usage

======
Raphael
I am so making a rebranded google search engine when I get home.

